

Rand Paul Is Filibustering Senate of Patriot Act Renewal - thezach
https://twitter.com/RandPaul/status/601079082676318208
Live feed... http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.c-span.org&#x2F;networks&#x2F;?channel=c-span-2
======
thezach
alternate live feed...
[http://www.c-span.org/networks/?channel=c-span-2](http://www.c-span.org/networks/?channel=c-span-2)

------
thezach
live feed... [http://www.senate.gov/floor/](http://www.senate.gov/floor/)

